# Piranha Rods



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Has anyone had any good or bad experiences with this make of rod at all. They seem to have some good looking gear , any comments on them :?:


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Peter

I think these were the rods that were being "given away" last year for the cost of postage. From memory the general concensus was they were not even worth that much.

May have improved the product since then tho.

Rob.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

Cheap & Nasty.

They got alot of people offside with false advertising, suggesting their products were worth $200+ RRP but yours for the bargain price of $29.95 which was for 'postage' or whatever it was.

If your looking for a $25 cheapie then they might be ok, as this is exactly what you get. They seem to buy cheap junk from China and sell via mail in promotions where people dont actually get the see the product before they purchase. And because the buyer only lost $29.95 they write off the amount and Piranha walk away with your dough.

I bought one when they did their very first promotion, a 3 pce surf rod which is basically junk, the top eyelet became unglued before it even saw use :roll:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Looked to be one of those generic makes that any tom , dick or harry could bring in. Thanks guys.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I got one of thei promotional rods (beach rod) $29.95, you get what you pay for :?

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## Fishrman (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey guys,

I got my piranha 3-piece boat rod its about 6'-6'6" and its a beauty it can hold its own amongst the fish that i catch (i use it a live bait rod and a trolling rod) I also got my rod from a promotion in 2005 i think when they first came onto the aussie market.
But I'd rather staick with something that i don't have 2 ship away to get fixed though.
Cheers,
Fishrman


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

I got a 10 Foot Beach Rod and a 6'6" Tiburon Rod from the Piranha offer

Both Rods have served me well the Beach Rod has taken many a Salmon and being 3 piece is very handy to keep in the boot of the car for those "family picnics by the seaside"

The Tiburon has performed well too, I don't go for monster fish but both have handled relatively large Skate and Sting Rays with no sign at all of any issues.


----------

